# Devastated, my cat has been run over



## wellie

I am sitting here typing through tears. I believe my beautiful cat Wellie has been run over. I wasn't there at the time, but neighbours believe it was him. The cat has since been taken away, and I hope that whichever authority took him still have him so that I can verify it was Wellie and say goodbye. What am I going to do without him? The day he died I hadn't stroked him once, I was too busy. I miss you Wellie wherever you are and hope you are somewhere warm and comfortable. Sleep tight big boyxxx


----------



## CreativeLC

I hope you can find out if it was him, how awful to not be sure.
I lost my rabbit today so know how you must be feeling.


----------



## charmedlassie88

I'm sorry for your loss. I know what its like to have a pet run over by a car. 
love xxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

wellie said:


> I am sitting here typing through tears. I believe my beautiful cat Wellie has been run over. I wasn't there at the time, but neighbours believe it was him. The cat has since been taken away, and I hope that whichever authority took him still have him so that I can verify it was Wellie and say goodbye. What am I going to do without him? The day he died I hadn't stroked him once, I was too busy. I miss you Wellie wherever you are and hope you are somewhere warm and comfortable. Sleep tight big boyxxx


Im so sorry for your loss. 
I had one of my cats die last year who i believe was hit by a car. My thoughts are with you at this sad time.

R.I.P WELLIE XXXX


----------



## Lulu's owner

Very sad news, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Midnight

I'm so so sorry to here this :crying:I'm praying for you that it wasn't him ((( Hugs to you )))xxx


----------



## ziggyjrt

I am sorry to hear this ,I hope you find out if it was him how very sad.xx


----------



## wellie

I had another cruel blow yesterday...to cut a long story short I haven't been able to see him or have the opportunity to bury him as he was picked up by the binmen and taken with the household rubbish somewhere. How cruel is that, to be run over then discarded like a sewer rat..do people not understand how cats are a precious part of a family? I feel so sad for Wellie - he deserved much much better.


----------



## Sorcha

I'm so sorry to read all this 
Some people just don't realize how much our pets mean to us.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## lady_r0gue

wellie said:


> I had another cruel blow yesterday...to cut a long story short I haven't been able to see him or have the opportunity to bury him as he was picked up by the binmen and taken with the household rubbish somewhere. How cruel is that, to be run over then discarded like a sewer rat..do people not understand how cats are a precious part of a family? I feel so sad for Wellie - he deserved much much better.


Oh how terribly sad x that must be awful for you  why don't people drive slower and more carefully.

Maybe you could have a little ceremony for him anyway, a bonfire and a bottle of wine. Burn something of his like a blanket or a toy, it might help you say goodbye. Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## jaxx

So sorry for your loss. Run free at the rainbow bridge Wellie.


----------



## x Leo x

I'm so sorry for your loss, i just had my cat put to sleep and i'm so sad too, i really feel for you. I lost a cat on the road 3 years ago and i didn't see her, someone found her and she got taken to the vets, i just thought she was missing untill i asked down the road. It really is hard but it will get easier. I keep telling myself that and that i done the right thing with my gorgoeus Leo yesterday but we will just keep kicking ourselves and telling ourselves that we could of done things differently but just try to think of all the happy times and how happy your cat was when it was alive and that you gave it a good life.


----------



## Dirky47

We can do nothing here. All we have to do is to accept the fact the he already passed away. :crying:

I'm sure he left so much memories to remember that's why.


----------



## classixuk

I am truly sorry to hear about Wellie's unfortunate death.

In March this year, I lost my Sox in exactly the same way! He was 10 years old, and I know exactly what you mean when you say that cats are a huge part of the family.

But...please, try to be grateful that you ever had a cat as special as Wellie in your life at all. Now would be a good time to get any of the photos you have of Wellie that are on your hardrive, and move them all to one folder, with his name, date of birth, date of passing and a RIP.

This way, you can still see and treasure Wellie every time you want to share some time with him.

I know that this part is really hard, and you might be feeling angry and upset, but you gave Wellie a fantastic life and you need to smile and celebrate that part, because that part of your relationship can never be killed - it will be with you forever.

Chin up!


----------



## Dirky47

Moving on is always a key on these cases. i know its not that easy but it a long process. So help your self. :crying:


----------

